# PFSH; Past medical and past surgical history



## Tonyj (Apr 27, 2012)

Is it acceptable for the MD to state "Otherwise Negative " or "Unremarkable" in the past surgical and medical history? Would it qualify as PFSH? If not is there documentation that states this? My MAC is Novartis formerly Highmark Medicare.


----------



## ollielooya (Apr 27, 2012)

I'm not sure what Highmark requires but here's a link that may lead you to the answer you seek as this was discussed awhile ago.

https://www.aapc.com/MemberArea/forums/showthread.php?t=70614&highlight=unremarkable

Suzanne E. Byrum CPC


----------



## ollielooya (Apr 27, 2012)

a simple addendum:
Consider typing "unremarkable" or non-contributory in the search function box and it will pull up numerous responses relating to your issue.  ---Suzanne


----------



## jdibble (May 2, 2012)

Novartis is my MAC and I know that they will only allow non-contributory for the family history and the family history only.  However, we have our doctors make a comment about what they asked (i.e. no family history of cancer) rather than using non-contributory as some insurances do not accept this.  As far as for the Social and Past history - something needs to be documented for these, such as no surgeries, no medications, etc. for past history and does not smoke, lives with family, etc. for social.  

Hope this helps!


----------

